#  Der kleine Patient >   Flecken an den Beinen und ein Dreieck um den Mund >

## Littlestern

Hallo, meine Tochter (12 J.) hat seit längerer Zeit immer wenn sie steht orangefarbene Flecken die kurze Zeit später anfangen zu jucken. Diese Flecken befinden sich mittlerweile an den Beinen und Armen. Desweiteren hat sie ein weißes Dreieck um den Mund. Heute während des Sportunterrichtes trat es so massiv auf, dass ihre Lehrerin um Auszeit bat und sie auf die Bank schickte. Während dieser Pause wurde es ihr schwarz vor den Augen. Der weiße Fleck am Mund ist auch dann zu sehen, wenn sie keine sportliche Aktivität betreibt. Die Flecken an den Beinen treten auch schon nach ca. 2 Minuten auf einer Stelle stehen auf. Ich muß noch erwähnen, dass sie letztes Jahr im Sept. einen gutartigen Tumor an der Leber entfernt bekommen hat u. auch die Gallenblase wurde entfernt. Seit dieser Zeit hat sie auch erhebliche Probleme mit der Nahrung (nach Aufnahme folgen Magenschmerzen u. anschl. Durchfall). Die Flecken hat sie aber schon länger. Sie wiegt bei einer Größe von 166 cm gerade mal 45 kg. Was kann dahinter stecken? Was kann ich tun? Wegen der Nahrungssache müssen wir übermorgen nach Tübingen zur Gastro. Mal sehen was die sagen. Kann es vielleicht mit dem Herz zusammen hängen? Wäre schön wenn mir jemand einen Tipp geben könnte, oder evtl. damit auch Erfahrungen hatte.
Lg Littlestern  :Cry:

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Littlestern 
warst du deswegen schon mal mit ihr deswegen beim Kinderarzt?
Es ist extrem schwierig hier einen Tip zu geben ohne deine Tochter und die Flecken zu sehen. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Littlestern

Hallo Micheal, wenn ich dich so ansprechen darf. Ja wir waren schon beim Kinderarzt und auch wegen den Flecken an den Beinen beim Kinderkardiologen. Aber da war alles unauffällig. Die Untersuchung ist allerdings schon min. ein Jahr her.
Werde morgen in Tübingen mal nachfragen, was die wohl dazu meinen. Evtl. können die mir weiterhelfen. Ich habe gelesen, dass es mit einem Sauerstoffmangel zu tun haben könnte - der wiederum mit einer Herzinsuffizienz oder aber einer Lungeneinschränkung einhergehen kann. Einen Bluttest hat unser Kinderarzt allerdings noch nicht gemacht. Letztes Jahr im Sept. wurde ihr aufgrund der Op mehrfach Blut abgenommen, jedoch weiß ich nicht welche Werte alle angefordert wurden? Schon blöd, wenn man so hilflos daneben stehen muß!  :Sad: 
LG Littlestern

----------


## StarBuG

Schreib doch mal was Tübingen gesagt hat, würde mich interessieren  :Smiley:  
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Littlestern

Hallo Michael, war ja heut in Tübingen, als erstes zum Thema Flecken: ein eindeutiges Ergebnis habe ich leider nicht bekommen. Was mir allerdings gesagt wurde, kann es sein, dass meine Tochter eine Störung der kleinen Hautäderchen haben könnte. Dies müsste ich aber bei einem Dermatologen abklären lassen. Die Ärztin war sehr überrascht als meine Tochter ihr innerhalb von 2 Minuten dieses Phänomän zeigen konnte (Waden hatten orangefarbene Flecken - der Rest des unteren Beines wurde bläulich). Das zweite Thema, weshalb wir auch dort waren - muss noch abwarten - ihr wurden insgesamt 9 Röhrchen Blut genommen um genau abklären zu können, weshalb sie nach dem Essen Bauchschmerzen mit anschl. Durchfall bekommt. Die Ärzte tippen auf zuviel Gallensaft im Darm und ein dadurch enstandenes nicht verwerten von Fett. Dies hat sie seit der op im Sept. 11! Nächste Woche Dienstag weiß ich mehr! Würde mich dann auf jedem Fall bei Dir nochmal melden. Mit den Flecken bin ich noch Ratlos. Hast du evtl. eine Idee? Gruß Littlestern  :Smiley:

----------


## StarBuG

Ist mir leider bis jetzt auch noch nicht unter gekommen.

----------


## Littlestern

Hallo Michael, 
schade aber dennoch danke für das Interesse. Wenn ich der Sache auf den Grund gegangen bin und evtl. Ergebnisse vorweisen kann meld ich mich nochmal bei dir.
Lg Littlestern

----------


## Littlestern

Hallo Michael, habe mich nun seit längerem nicht gemeldet. Wir waren in der zwischenzeit auch öffters in Tübingen.
Mittlerweile kann ich mitteilen, dass bei den Blutergebnissen nichts herauskam, auch Urin und Fäkaltests waren negativ. Auch die Kontrastmitteluntersuchung hat nichts ergeben.  Es wurde anschließend eine Magenspiegelung vorgenommen; das Ergebniss lautete wie folgt: sie hat an mehreren Stellen der Magenwand längsrisse u. Geschwüre. Es wurden Biobsien gemacht - waren aber auch nicht auffällig. Wir haben nun f. die nächsten 4 Wochen ein Medikament (Omeprazol 2x40mg) mitbekommen und müssen dann wieder am 26.06. zur erneuten Untersuchung! Nun ist es daran, festzustellen wodurch die Magenverletzungen ausgelöst werden. Bei unserem nächsten Termin werden auch nochmal die Gastroendomologen dabei sein. Bei den Flecken an den Beinen sind wir noch drann. Zumindest kann gesagt werden, dass zuwenig Sauerstoff im Blut transportiert wird. Sie ist auch schon im Sport umgekippt. Was die Ursache ist, weiß aber noch keiner. Der Kinderkardiologe ist über das Phänomen auch überrascht u. sprachlos :-(
So, das war es fürs erste; meld mich wieder sobald ich neues hab. Lg Littlestern

----------


## Mirisfad

Hallo Littlestern, 
sind denn Schilddrüse und Nebennieren gründlich untersucht worden? http://kit-online.org/acc/KITInfo-NN-SD-Symptome.pdf 
Was kam bei den Blutwerten für die Blutgerinnung heraus? Erworbene Blutgerinnungsstörungen - Symptome, Beschwerden, Ursachen - Krankheiten-Lexikon - jameda 
M.

----------


## Littlestern

Hallo Mirisfad,
erstmal danke für dein Interesse. Um nun auf deine Fragen zu antworten, noch eine kurze Erklärung; meine Tochter hat letztes Jahr einen Tumor an der Leber mitsamt der Gallenblase entfernt bekommen. Seit dieser Zeit hat sie diese Verdauungsprobleme. Schilddrüse und Nieren sowie alle anderen Organe sind ok. Blutwerte u. Gerinnung sind ebenfalls ok (wurden allein schon wegen der großen OP untersucht). Der Anhang den du gesendet hast spricht nicht auf meine Tochter zu (Alter 12, Größe 167, Gewicht 47 und ständiger Hunger seit sie die Tabletten nimmt). 
Littlestern

----------

